# Meatballs



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Put some meatballs to good use last nite. Put on hotdog buns with marinara sauce and provolone cheese and then in the oven. I will foast the buns first next time.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks mighty good and I'm sure it was.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Mini meatball grinders...I make them all the time. So good


----------

